# Kryten 24mm RDA by Psyclone Mods - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (15/2/17)

The new Kryten RDA with BF pin is now available at Sir Vape.





The much anticipated Kryten RDA is the follow up to the critically acclaimed and near universally praised Hadaly RDA, expanding the diameter to 24mm while deploying a highly effective and innovative dual terminal staggered shelf build deck. Measuring 24mm in diameter, the Kryten mirrors the Hadaly's clean and streamlined aesthetic. The Kryten's build deck deploys two staggered shelves, with two shelf terminals per post. Each shelf on each post is positioned 4mm in height from one another, allowing users to organically place coil leads easier. Each shelf terminal features a 3mm by 3mm maximum size, providing more than ample coil lead capacity. The juice and wicking capacity is also enormous, measuring 7mm deep, working optimally with the included Squonk 510 Pin if desired. The airflow is positioned to enter horizontally in a more traditional manner, measuring 9.5mm by 2mm each, while the 15mm Delrin Drip Tip port provides incredible draw rates. The drip tip port is also compatible with Goon and Kennedy aftermarket drip tips (sold separately). An extension of the extremely popular Hadaly designed to match the incredible flavor while extending the ceiling of vapor production, Psyclone Mods' Kryten RDA is sure to set another benchmark in quality rebuildable dripping atomizer systems.

Product Features:
24mm Diameter
Unique Two Post Staggered Shelf Style Terminals
Two Staggered Shelves per Post
4mm Height Difference Between Shelves
3mm Maximum Opening
Single Top Mounted Flat Head Screw Per Post
Single Shelf Clamp Per Post
7mm Deep Juice Well
PEEK Insulators
Dual Adjustable Airslots
9.5mm by 2mm Each Airslot
Delrin 15mm Bore Drip Tip
Easy Access for Dripping
Goon/Kennedy Drip Tip Compatible
11mm Bore Delrin Drip Tip Included
Bottom Feed Center Pin Included
Stainless Steel Construction

Product Includes:
One Kryten RDA
Spare Parts
One Squonk 510 Pin
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-kryten-24mm-rda-by-psyclone-mods
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-kryten-24mm-rda-by-psyclone-mods





AFC Top Capes & Ultem Wide Bore Tips also available:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-kryten-rda-accessories

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

